# Cannot bind transaction factory in CORBA naming service



## argonist (12. Feb 2008)

Hallo,

bin verzweifelt mit diese Fehlermeldung und weiss nicht warum. Google hat mir leider nicht geholfen. Das Programm habe ich auf meinen Rechner getestet und es hat geklappt. Aber auf root-Server nicht. 

Habt ihr das Fehler erkannt?

Manu



> =========================================================================
> 
> JBoss Bootstrap Environment
> 
> ...


----------



## swardi (10. Dez 2009)

Hallo,
Ich entwickle einen J2EE Server auf Basis von JBoss 5 and webservices mit ejb3. Ich möchte gerne auch CORBA in meinem Projekt anbinden. Kennen Sie Links oder FAQ dazu?

Danke.


----------

